# I'm digging this Mini Alpine you guys!!!!!!!



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay here is the deal... I ran across this Mini Alpine doe. She is a junior and 1st generation. On the Alpine side we got Williow Run and Hull's lines. (I live 45 miles from Hull's farm  Then on the Nigerian side I'm working with Fairlea lines. Her sire is a son of ARMCH Fairlea Fleur. There are some picture below. I don't have any of her yet but I do have dam's udder pictures and granddam. Critique please. Oh and did I mention she is only $150?!?!?! She is brown and white and........ she has wattles!! Haha can you tell I'm excited? Should I go for it?? to see the pictures go to http://www.pineshadowsfarm.com/Sales.html and scroll down about halfway down the page and you can see her dam and granddam udders. Her mother is for sale and I REALLY want her too but I can't swing $500 right now. 

Sire- FAIRLEA JEAN-JACQUES*S 
(PROMISEDLAND INCREDIBLE HUNK*S X ARMCH FAIRLEA FLEUR 3*D

Dam- Hull's WRAW Jamocha 
(+*B Willow Run Abraham Wonder x (not sure) )


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

I just wanted to say That I have a daughter by Jean Jacques and she has so much capacity and produces so much milk, its ridiculous!! For example...she kidded triplets and feeds them with nooo problem and is still engorged to the point I have to take a little out. And I'm positive the bucklings drink plenty! This is her second freshening by the way. Her ff udder was just as plentiful as well. 

Oh and I'm the one who bought John from you  John was bred to this doe I'm referring to and gave me three bucklings, one of which I'm keeping haha.

I haven't looked at the doe you Are wanting yet, but from my experience with my JJ doe, I say go for it!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know Pineshadows is selling out her herd. Do you know if she is going to register the mini Alpine or will you have to go through the process of registering Pineshadows herd name with MDGA and then doing all the paperwork? 

If she comes registered or with registration application its worth it -- if not you have a well pedigreed animal with no papers, that falls flat for 150.00 in my opinion.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are some impressive udders!


----------

